# Incoming: SBGX291 (new branding anti-magnetic 9F quartz)



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been itching for a dressy 9F to compliment my North Flag for a while now, and after some good advice from resident GS-savant Domo, I've bit the bullet on a new SBGX291, courtesy of Seiya-san:










I love how the "magnetic resistant 40,000 A/m" text helps balance the new branding at 12 o'clock, keeps the dial symmetrical and reminds me of the red 2-liner Rolexes. There's also lumed hands and indexes on this model, subtle enough to not detract too much from the dressy look. I bought a bracelet adjuster and spring bar remover from Seiya as well (yes, I've gone this long in the hobby without such essentials) so that I can resize the bracelet myself when I receive it. I'm thinking a leather strap purchase will be in the near future as well, keen on any recommendations from owners of the SBGX091 who have also replaced the bracelet.


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Great choice. Congrats! Looking forward to hearing your impressions when it arrives.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Congrats on making the jump, looking forward to your photos when it lands!


----------



## Jacobkg (May 19, 2017)

Wow that's excellent. I didn't realize those existed. I picked the 9F on the GS website that I liked best but didn't consider going JDM. Enjoy!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Jacobkg said:


> Wow that's excellent. I didn't realize those existed. I picked the 9F on the GS website that I liked best but didn't consider going JDM. Enjoy!


Neither did I! I was checking Seiyajapan to see if a used deal on a SBGX265 was a good price, and discovered the anti magnetic listed in their catalogue. Then I found out Domo has the old branding model (SBGX091) and his gallery of the watch sold me. There's something to be said for an elegant dress watch with high water resistance, magnetic resistance, a vacuum sealed cabin around the movement, and 10 spy accuracy. It says to me "I may look like a dress watch, but I'm ready for anything you can throw at me".


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

The new branding actually looks really good on this model. You "could" say my SBGX091 is quite _wordy_ but this is much better balanced. Congratulations!! :-!


----------



## beaureguard (Jan 29, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Covenant:
You are a lucky WUSer IMO.
Have always salivated for any G S.
Wear n enjoy!!!! Wish I had one.

X TrainDriver Art


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Did it arrive?


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

I can count on one hand the watches I've regretted flipping... the SBGX091 is one of them. The dial color is really mesmerizing and the whole package just works together. For such a thin watch it's amazing how three dimensional they made it between the dial, bezel track, etc.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

I’ve been eyeing picking one of these up for a long time. That and the white faced diver


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Foxman2k said:


> Did it arrive?


Not yet! I'm refreshing the item tracking page several times a day though


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Please post photos when it comes in!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats! My 093 says hi.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Covenant said:


> Not yet! I'm refreshing the item tracking page several times a day though


What about now?


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

So, a package arrived today:










I'll post photos of the watch itself once I've got it home and can use my proper camera. But in a word, it's stunning


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll take some more photos over the weekend in better lighting, but here are some initial shots of my shiny new SBGX291:























































First observations: this watch is lighter and thinner than I expected. The bevelled lugs give the watch a kind of industrial look in the photos that is much less pronounced in person. The text for "MAGNETIC RESISTANT 40000 A/m" is also a much smaller font in the metal than it appears in photos. I had to point it out to colleagues today when I unboxed the watch at work. Also, the rehaut minute track is WAAAAY cooler in the metal than photos led me to believe. It's very 3-dimensional and has an almost opalescent quality, the only other watch I've seen with a rehaut like this is the Rolex DSSD.

Next to "JAPAN 9F61" at 6 o'clock on the dial is some *very* fine text that's hard to read, but under magnification seems to be:* -OAHO T 4*










Does anyone know what that means/is for?


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Very nice, this would be one of my choices. I’m still waiting to see if they come out with new quartz divers though. Any photo of the case back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks great! Congratulations!



Covenant said:


> Next to "JAPAN 9F61" at 6 o'clock on the dial is some *very* fine text that's hard to read, but under magnification seems to be:* -OAHO T 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very good question. For grand seikos, the first 4 characters are the _dial code_, and contain information about the dial/hands specific to that model. It is used in conjunction with the movement code, and the same dial code can be re-used later on on a watch with a different calibre. As far as I can tell, the next letter is where it was made. Shizukuishi models (automatic/manual) have "R" while Shiojiri models (quartz/SD/chronograph) have "T". The last number is a puzzle, and is either a "2, 3 or 4". A *thumbs up emoji* for whoever can figure that one out....


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

I want one but I like the old branding. Anyone know if there's any new SBGX091 left around?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Best to call your AD! I tried to source one new last year around April/May when everyone was snatching up the old dials and they were already all gone. I'm sure they pop up used here and there, but your best bet would be Japan/second hand at this point


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Covenant said:


>


Wow, that handset/dial combo is killer! So sharp/crisp!!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

I think in this model I prefer the new branding.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Great choice - that thing is outstanding! I used to have the prior version, in black... I should not have let this one go!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

As promised, here are some more photos. In the close up dial shot you can see the very fine circular guilloche finish, which makes the dial look metallic in some light and pearly in others.


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful! How is the lume?


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

erebus said:


> Beautiful! How is the lume?


It's adequate, not as strong as my North Flag, but certainly sufficient to tell the time until about 1-2am at night. I like that the lume here is subtle and doesn't detract from the dial's elegance, while still adding some night legibility.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Curious, does the black dial also have the very fine guilloche finish like the silver dial?


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Next I want to try and figure out which strap this watch would look best on. I'm thinking of possibly a deep/rich brown, or a beige/grey, or perhaps even a textured black. Found these three from Bas & Lokes which caught my eye as candidates:

"EXCELSIOR" RUSSET VINTAGE TAN LEATHER WATCH STRAP:










"WENGER" GREY BEIGE LEATHER WATCH STRAP:










"WYLDER" WARM TAN NUBUCK PADDED WATCH STRAP:










What do you all think? I'm considering looking for something with some subtle red highlights in it as well, to link with the anti-magnetic dial text. Thoughts?


----------



## SmashingHarlots (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! These looks really interesting. I will have to keep my eyes peeled for pre-owned ones to appear!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

kplam said:


> Curious, does the black dial also have the very fine guilloche finish like the silver dial?


The black dial does not have any guilloche. It's just a really fine matte black finish.


















Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Braad (Feb 16, 2017)

Such a beautiful watch guys! Congratulations

The SBGX291 is atop my list of watches. Being a GS fan, but being without decent funds, this has become my target watch to try to save to (in a few years).

Don’t be shy in posting pictures or videos, there really isn’t enough SBGX091/093/291/293 on the web!


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

Sharp looking watch, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Word of warning to anti-magnetic owners: I briefly wore my 091 on a strap and had a hell of a time getting the bracelet refitted. Something about the straight endlinks made it very difficult getting the spring bar seated. Compressing one side would often cause the other to pop out on the _front_ of the watch. This can scratch the top of your lugs. I made out ok after some sweating but be careful.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Covenant said:


> I'll take some more photos over the weekend in better lighting, but here are some initial shots of my shiny new SBGX291...


belated congrats! 
I just tried one on and I absolutely love the case geometry and overall heft (you don't / didn't own any Ti GS if you think it's light... ;-)

This just might be my 1st Quartz... :think: :-!


----------

